# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Advice on screed needed ASAP

## Ronburgundy

Im planing on laying my shower screed ASAP.The shower cubicle is enclosed on 3 sides. I have a 25mm water stop angle siliconed to the floor across the opening. I Will be using a linear smart waste across the door way 25mm in from the water stop angle. The screed will be very straight forward. A universal slope upwards from the waste towards the back of the cubicle. I figure this will give the smallest possible step up into the shower.the linear waste is 20mm deep. My water stop angle is 25mm high so if the waste sits right on the floor and I tile flush to it I will have my 5mm of water stop protruding for the shower screen to but up to. This will however mean that my screed will be as thin as maybe 10mm. Is this too thin?. I have purchased general purpose cement and washed sydney sand from bunnings. I've remember reading that You could add some sort of adhesive to the screed mix to make it stronger? Does anyone have any advice on this?

----------


## wspivak

Hi, 
Sorry it's taken me a while to get to this, but here's the lowdown. 
You can get a fantastic additive for the screed called Gripset 11Y.  By using the following formula (3 Parts sand, 1 part cement & 1 Part 11Y to 3 Parts water), you can feather edge the screed if required. 
If you need more information, please feel free to check our website at Waterproofing products, Waterproofing supplies. The WaterStop Shop® - Home or call us on 03 9569 7687.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just make sure the sand is washed (clay free). 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## wspivak

Very good point from oldsaltoz, always use clean washed sand for screeds.

----------

